# Can I print one post?



## ctreelmom (Jan 19, 2006)

I see that by clicking on Thread Tools, I can view a printable version of an entire thread.  If I only need to print one post, can I somehow isolate the one I want, or do I have to print the whole post?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Jan 19, 2006)

To isolate a single post, click on the post's number (e.g., #2 for my post) in the upper right corner of the posted message.


----------



## ctreelmom (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, Dave--got it!


----------



## grest (Jan 20, 2006)

I've wondered about this and just never asked...instead I have printed a lot of stuff I really didn't want..Thanks!
Connie


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 20, 2006)

In most modern browsers, you can highlight the text you are interested in, then press File | Print | Selection ...


----------

